# Paying BIG points



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is it possible to get a clip for an avy that is 120 KB or less

I want an animated one with a clip of Hendo right after KOing Wandy where he yells here is a pic in case u dont remember










Will pay for anyone who can fill this request


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

If some one gets me the clip i can lower the KB i think!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

If someone gets the Avy clip i can make the KB really low for points!! I can HW i just need the clip made then i can lower the KB.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok lets see if we can get someone to fill the request first


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I would do it but I don't have the programs to do it. Are you aware that you cannot have an animated avatar here?


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

yes I am aware of that I need it for something else


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If you *need* it, maybe send Trey a PM. I doubt that he will do it but he may. It's worth a shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Hollywood6655 said:


> Is it possible to get a clip for an avy that is 120 KB or less
> 
> I want an animated one with a clip of Hendo right after KOing Wandy where he yells here is a pic in case u dont remember
> 
> ...


This?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't resize a clip but i can resize any picture.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Changes you wanted:


----------

